# Looking for advice, moving from Glasgow to Vancouver..



## bryandd (Jun 22, 2011)

Hey everyone, just looking for a hand here..wife and i are moving to vancouver late next year, just getting the ball rolling..we'd like to know if anyone could recommend any moving companies to look at for quotes? We don't have alot of stuff, but it still needs to come with. Any advice about movers? Do's or don'ts? Any advice would be helpful..thank you!


----------

